# Good Set up for a big guy??



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you experiencing toe or heel drag or do you just see that they overhang? I'm 250 and ride a 163 wide. I don't really even need a wide but I love this board. Ride what you have and upgrade as things break or you want something new.
Steve


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

ne boots are suppose to fit tightly, your toe should just barely be touching the end of the boot and everything should feel to tight but not painful. after the first couple times out they will break in and pack out, getting looser.

second, the length of the board is about right but you are gonna need a Wide board to prevent toe drag. 

Suggestions:
Burton- Blunt or Honcho Wide 162-$380
K2- Raygun wide 164 $380
Ride Antic wide162 $400
Salomon Riot 163$400
Yes-basic 163Wide-$380

not sure what the costs are in canadian. you should be able to find some of those either at a store or online


----------



## valerka (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't there is much drag but the overhang from the front is pretty noticeable.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

valerka said:


> I don't there is much drag but the overhang from the front is pretty noticeable.


That's what I figured you were saying. All my boards have overhang but I don't get drag. Strap your boot in and put the board with boot on a table(or corner of the table). Rock the board on either the toe or heel edge so you get an idea of how hard of a turn it would take to make the heel or toe touch. It's probably enormous. I bet, if you ride it, you never get any drag. If you do, you'll KNOW it! It usually totally washes out.
Steve


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

check on eBay for some deals on wide boards that are better quality than your Lamar if you are looking to upgrade. As some people have said toe and heel drag is pretty easy to discover when you ride. Some boards that are goodfor big guys are, lib tech skunk ape, gnu carbon credit, gnu riders choice, K2 slayblade, Never Summer Heritage X, Nitro Magnum, there ard plenty of options to look into that would suit your needs, and i always do a ton of research before coming to a final decision.

Look at online sales eBay etc to find good deals, if buying second hand just be careful and inspect if possible. Geartrade dot com is a good place to look also. bindings IMO are pretty damn important when pairing with a stiff board, if you have a stiff board with butter bindings you wont get the most out of it and will regret what you bought. Look into Ride El Heffe, Ride SPI, Ride Double Agents, Rome Arsenals, Rome Targas, Nitro (Phantoms i think), Burton C60, Burton C02 ( both discontinued i believe). Anyways hope that helps a bit.

Boots im not very familiar with whats stiffest, i wear Vans Jamie Lynns (2010) and they are pretty stiff and comfy. Also i wear a 14/15 nike and my Vans is a 13 so it may be smaller for you.

Ohh any my setups are Gnu Riders Choice 166W with rome Targas and a Ride 168W Berzerker with El Heffe Bindings. (I am 6'11 270lbs size 14 shoe


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

There is a thread started for some low pro boots  Reduced Footprint Boots


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

When you have over hang you will notice it on super steep icy terrain. You try to put an edge in and your toes hit and wash your board out. So you are flying down the slope mach 10 and not able to stop wishing you had an axe to arrest yourself. Not the way you want to get down a slope :laugh:


----------



## valerka (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the help fellas I guess it will be by the way of trial and error to choose the right set-up, I will definitely look in to the suggested brands/models.


----------



## donek (Nov 4, 2010)

valerka said:


> Good Day All!
> 
> Just starting out with snowboarding this year, never skied in my life and tried snowboarding once which was a disaster. This year I’ve picked a season pass to BM (Ontario) and a beginner package which I took out to board with 4 times and I can definitely see that I am getting better but I think that my equipment is not tweaked correctly for my size, thus I’ve decided to seek help from the Pros.
> 
> ...


Unless you are just spinning tricks in the park, I'd typically recommend something longer and around 28cm at the waist. This will usually be greatly dependent on riding style and the mountain you usually ride. You're welcome to call or e-mail if you want my detailed analysis/recommendations.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

donek said:


> Unless you are just spinning tricks in the park, I'd typically recommend something longer and around 28cm at the waist. This will usually be greatly dependent on riding style and the mountain you usually ride. You're welcome to call or e-mail if you want my detailed analysis/recommendations.


I'd get the boots figured out first...unless you are stuck with those 15s. Most people would wear boots one size down from their shoes, or the same as their shoes, but not 2 sizes bigger. That seems odd.

If find size 13 that work, a waist width of 270ish should be fine.

I have no idea if that board is good or not, but if it is heavy and stiff, you'd have much more fun riding something else I'm sure.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Didn't read the responses and my setup may be more than you need because I ride park but I am your size. 250lbs (fucking holidays), 6'1" and a size 13 boot.

I ride a 159 Never Summer Revolver, Large Flux RK30 bindings and a size 13 ThirtyTwo Lashed (lace ups) and I couldn't be happier. A Never Summer Legacy will work for you too but you may want to push your length out to 161 or 163 if you have no interest in park.


----------



## donek (Nov 4, 2010)

This is a video I put together awhile back on determining appropriate board width.
http://youtu.be/ZtsIM88T6A0
The angle guide mentioned in the video can be found here:
http://www.donek.com/images/angle_guide.pdf


----------

